
Skype Exorcisms Are Worthless, Say Full-Time Exorcists - napolux
http://www.vocativ.com/01-2014/skype-exorcisms-worthless-say-full-time-exorcists/
======
zedpm
The nice thing about being in the spiritual goods and services business is
that you can make up the rules as you go. There's no way for any parties
involved to prove the efficacy of their methods, nor to disprove the efficacy
of their competitors' methods.

Of course it's only a matter of time before people start turning to outsourced
exorcists, now that the business has gone virtual, destroying the burgeoning
US exorcism industry. I for one want to preemptively warn my fellow Americans
who are considering purchasing an exorcism to Buy American. Who knows if
that's even _real_ holy water being thrown at the webcam by the chap in
Hyderabad?

~~~
nmc
> _There 's no way for any parties involved to prove the efficacy of their
> methods, nor to disprove the efficacy of their competitors' methods._

To be fair, there is no _valid_ way. However, a lot of them engage in
hilarious debates to try and convince the credulous that their way is "the
only true way"...

